# A day in the life of customer service.



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

To all who deal with customer service, I figured I would share some feedback as I deal with customers all day long. I work in the industry of shooting sports. With this industry comes people from all walks of life, some very proficient, some not at all. There are some things to remember and some do's and don'ts.

Things to remember when contacting customer service. First of all is that you are contacting them for help. Although you may be agitated at your issue, the customer service rep on the other end of a computer or phone has not intentionally done anything that has directly impacted your issue. Some issues are not as clean cut and dry as one may think. Some issues cannot be solved in mere minutes. Most customer service representatives will help you to the best of their ability.

Ok, so let's go over some "don'ts" as this is where many issues happen when dealing with someone from customer service.

*Don't use foul language:* This in its self will cause a conversation to all but shut down and in most cases, the call will be disconnected and you will get nowhere with your issue. Customer service reps don't need to take this kind of disrespect.

*Don't cop an attitude: *The customer service representative understands that you have an issue, but may require more information so that they can fully understand and help to solve your issue. Don't become agitated if they ask questions, even if the questions seem minuscule or stupid.

*Don't use titles, schooling or experience to describe yourself: * Quite honestly, a customer service rep doesn't give a rat's a$$ in what you have done in the past, what you do now or what title you might possess. For example, calling into to customer service and stating that you hold 6 championships for shooting, are an instructor and were a tactical operator, etc, etc....which really equals to absolute crap as if any of these titles had anything to do with knowing your issue and why it is happening, you would have figured out the solution to your problem. You are in fact an equal and you are the one calling for assistance. Instead, just telling the customer service rep that you are a "proficient shooter" will speak volumes compared to the self stroking of ones ego. If you treat the customer service rep as an equal, they will return that respect.

*Don't assume that you know the reason for the issue you are having:* When calling any manufacturer for assistance, the people you are calling do their job, day in and day out, dealing with the product that you are having an issue with, they absolutely know more than you about their products.

*Don't act as if you are "entitled":* It is sad, but most Americans feel as if they are entitled to be first, entitled to have the world handed to them, entitled to act however they want. This couldn't be farther from the truth. If you want great service, do not start out any conversation with demands. This usually doesn't go well.

*Don't bite the hand:* If a customer service representative is going above and beyond to help you, do not ask for more than what they are offering. It makes you seem like an entitled prick and could potentially ruin any bit of traction you had with the rep. Understand that the customer service reps, to supervisors, to managers all have a policy in which they need to follow. The world cannot be dropped at your feet just because you feel that you are owed it. Companies are in business to make money, not give free handouts.

Now the "do's" as they will help in any customer service situation.

*Do have an open mind:* Understand that the the customer service rep will help you as best as they can and will try to explain things, even if that means "dumbing it down" a little. Their explanation may be different than what you have in your head. Try to see it from their point of view.

*Do have patience:* Not only due to the amount of time it may take to find a solution, but also with the customer service rep as they don't always know the answer, but will in most cases either get you in touch with someone who can help you or find out the answer and contact you back. You are also not the only person who needs help. You are no more or less important than the person before you or the person after you.

*Do have respect:* Try to treat a customer service rep as if that representative was you on the other end of the phone. They, in most cases have a lot in common with you. They work hard for their money and understand that it doesn't grow on trees. They will try their hardest to find a solution to your issue as if the issue was theirs.

*Do give info:* It is very hard for a customer service representative to work on an issue with only limited info. The more info and detailed description you can give about your issue, the better the outcome will be for both parties.

*Do be humble:* Understand that the people that you may contact at a manufacturer, no matter the department, do their job, understand how the products work and they do this day in, and day out. They are the "experts" and you have contacted them for assistance.

*Do give praise:* If a customer service representative has done a great job and has helped you find a solution to your issue, tell them. Trust me when I say that with so many negative people in his world, to have a customer thank a customer service representative for their help means the world. It may not seem like much, but it is.

As I am speaking about customer service in the shooting sports industry, understand that most people who are in customer service at any of the many manufacturers, are usually involved with the same hobbies that you are. You may have more in common with them than you think. This wasn't a rant. This is just trying to get everyone thinking on how to stay positive and try to interact with people working a customer service role, in a more respectful manner in this new year. Thanks for reading.


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

Well stated sir!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Much of the outline is common sense and I think the suggestions are worthwhile throughout life.

There is no industry that will go out of its way to satisfy customers any more than the firearms-related industry. I could identify dozens of examples I've had and my friends have had. As a rule, these companies want to make you happy and will go above and beyond - but it's not something we have a right to demand.

With millions of potential customers in the firearms business, no company will stay in business very long, if the word gets out that they are not fair. But, that is the operative word: fair. Although some warranties are better than others, they are all clearly spelled out. What we should expect, however, is that a given company will stand behind its promises.

There will always be people who believe their "rights" are more important than other people's rights and will kick and scream in an effort to get to the front of the line. Being civil *is* a better way.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Well said.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

seems made for this thread...

A man went to the hardware store to buy a chainsaw. The salesman directed him to one that could easily cut up 20 trees a day, and the guy bought it. Two days later he returned and said it wasn't what he wanted. It could only cut 1 tree a day. The salesman was shocked and took it out back to try it on some lumber. He started it up and the customer jumped back in shock, "what the hell is that noise?!"


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

like the old saying goes

"you can catch more flies with honey than you can with vinegar"


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Is This a test Because I think i failed it! I Do Try to be as nice as I can. But Sometimes they Really Try My Patience. But Really all in all I would have to say Most of the time we get things Handled.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

I generally don't have many problems once I finally contact a human. it' s the hour on hold and being shuffled around by the damn computer generated voice helper that pisses me off.

on some few occasions the computer assiter can help but generally a human is faster and more efficient.it would be much better service if they placed the option of speaking to a human first instead of last.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Press 0


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

youngdon said:


> Press 0


really??

if that is true ,problem solved. and all it took was the help of a human.


----------

